# A Business Card Question



## erehwesle (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey friends,

I am not, unfortunately, an expat  so I come to you under false pretenses. I do, however, have a contract job in Japan that might lead to me moving there. And, franlkly, I'd really love the adventure. 

My question is about business cards, which all my research says are really important in Japan, particularly when forming business relationships. 

I'm in a creative field myself, I'm a writer, so self-presentation is very important to me. I have some very nice business cards, if I say so myself (and I really feel like that guy from American Psycho saying it), done on heavy linnen stock by an actual letterpress from a couple in Hungary who do art pressings. They are simple as hell and say only "My Name" Writer, and my phone and e-mail. In a field that rewards self-confidence above all, a very simple card, very well executed makes a statment about my confidence, but also about my values and writing. 

Going to be meeting with a number of people in Japan, so the question is do I:

Use the cards I have, which are very well done, though only in English

Get another set of bilingual cards made, which will be much worse in quality

(this is a weird one, but it was suggested to me) Have a stamp made with my basic info in kanji and just stamp the backs of all the cards I take. (edited to add, I mean stamping my cards so they are bilingual, I wouldn't mess with another person's card, I hear that is an important part of the etiqutte surrounding cards, that the card is the person. I've already bought a card holder thingy rather then having them in my wallet.)



Interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Raffish_Chapish (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi - most professional business cards (meishi) are English on one side, Japanese on the other. With company logo, name address etc on each side. 

When presenting your business card to a client - with both hands - present the card with the language showing that is native to the other person. The card facing forward.

Take 3-5 seconds to actively look at their card (important you are seen to do this)

When you sit at the table - put their card on top of your card holder, not directly onto the table.

If meeting more than one person - put the most senior persons card on the cardholder and their colleague to the left or right - depending on where they are sitting in front of you.

Hope this helps


----------

